# Driving License for Greece.



## Phoenix All Saint (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,

I have an English EU Driving license but I have been told I might need to change it to a Greek driving license as I intend to drive permanently in Greece? 

Does anybody know more about this and if I do need to change it, where do I go?

Thank you!!


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

Phoenix All Saint said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an English EU Driving license but I have been told I might need to change it to a Greek driving license as I intend to drive permanently in Greece?
> 
> ...


I believe that you should not legally drive in Greece for more than 6 months on a foreign licence (although most people do!)

You change it to a European licence. Go to you local KEP office (Citizen Service Office) and they will give you the paperwork to complete. Take your licence and a copy of your passport with you. 

I can't remember if you need anything else but I seem to recall that there is a small fee.


----------



## brionnaj (Jun 1, 2009)

*Go to KEP*

Although I am not certain about coming from the UK, but having a valid drivers license from the U.S. allows me to convert my drivers license to a Greek one. There are (of course) a list of things you need to do. If you go to KEP, they will give you a sheet of everything that is required, assuming the same arrangement exists with the UK licenses.
Some of the things on my sheet:
-Get a statement from the UK (whoever governs licenses) that your license hasn't been revoked or suspended
-get a certificate of health from both a general practitioner and opthamologist
-pay a couple different fees
-get your current license translated

Good luck!


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

> -Get a statement from the UK (whoever governs licenses) that your license hasn't been revoked or suspended
> -get a certificate of health from both a general practitioner and opthamologist


This is for getting a Greek licence I think. 

If you are an EU citizen with a licence from another EU country you can get a European driving licence rather than a Greek one. I did not have to get any statement or health certificate to do this, simply produce a valid current UK licence.


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

Hi
I changed my licence a couple of years ago from a Uk one to a Greek one. Start at KEP then you need to go to the center that issues driving licences, take passport photos with you , a copy of your passort, .I can not remember exactly the process but forms to be filled and they will take your Uk driving licence from you to send to the Uk to cancel, so keep a copy of it. I did not need any medical papers. You need to buy your own folder from a book shop before they start and they will show you what to buy. Wish i could remember what else but can't. Once you have completed the forms and had them stamped by the correct office then you wait a few weeks for your licence to be ready. Check with them what vehicles you will be allowed to drive on your Greek licence. In the Uk it is normal to be able to drive a transit van etc but on the Greek licence i can not. A seperate test is needed for that. Be at the office for issuing the licences early as always busy. The year of the licence to expire is transferred on to the Greek one. Having a Greek licence does not make insurance cheaper but i have been told that if you have an accident and need to make a claim it should be quicker than having a foreign licence. I am pretty sure it is not a problem to keep a licence from another EU country. I imagine the system may have changed now so the KEP is always the best place to start.


----------



## priggipisa (Mar 8, 2010)

Oops I suppose I took the easy way out. I just renew my International License from the US each year. All the tips above are helpful, I've been driving here for 6 years so guess it's time to get my Greek License


----------

